# Happy New Year



## JBroida (Dec 31, 2011)

I just wanted to say Happy New Year. Thanks so much for your support over the last year. Its been a truly great time getting to know many of you. We opened out store in venice, ca, brought in all kinds of new knives and stones, started sharpening classes, and all kinds of other fun stuff. We have big plans for this coming year as well.

None of this would be possible without your support.

Thank you all so much.

Have a great (and safe) New Year.

See you next year.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year, Jon!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops, just started a HNY thread in the genral section, hadn't seen this one. In any case, Happy New Year to everyone. It's not here, yet, I still have 5 hours to cook up a few scallops and asteak and drink some bubbly.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year in whatever time zone you are in. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year


----------



## geezr (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Jon and Sarah :hoot:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Jon and Sara!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year! May 2012 be even better for you and Sara!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year!!


----------

